# Software To Track Mileage



## NicknTulsa

Do you use any type of software to track your daily mileage for tax purposes?

I use an Android software called *TaxMileage*. It works pretty good for me. I make sure to turn on when I turn on my Uber app. It tracks all the mileage that I put on the car, and also has a web portal for easy download.

Would be intrested in hearing what others are using. I was at one time using a log book, but it got too cumbersome.


----------



## kalo

NicknTulsa said:


> Do you use any type of software to track your daily mileage for tax purposes?
> 
> I use an Android software called *TaxMileage*. It works pretty good for me. I make sure to turn on when I turn on my Uber app. It tracks all the mileage that I put on the car, and also has a web portal for easy download.
> 
> Would be intrested in hearing what others are using. I was at one time using a log book, but it got too cumbersome.


I just use a simple spreadsheet stored on google drive.


----------



## Bully

Expensify. It uses a GPS on your phone to track mileage or you can chose to enter your odo at the beginning and end of your shift.


----------



## Tommyo

Quickbooks...the ordinary mileage module in Quickbooks Pro 2008 is is where I make my mileage input.


----------



## SunSmith

For Android, I use TripLog. Then transfer the info to an Excel spreadsheet.


----------



## MaCo

I can't believe we have to do an additional step! OBVIOUSLY the mileage is in the database uber keeps on every ride. It can be added with the click of a scroll bar when programming how our weekly statements are generated. That's it, it would be logged and added to each ride. Am I missing something here? Why aren't riders demanding this? Is there an advantage that I don't know about?


----------



## kalo

MaCo said:


> I can't believe we have to do an additional step! OBVIOUSLY the mileage is in the database uber keeps on every ride. It can be added with the click of a scroll bar when programming how our weekly statements are generated. That's it, it would be logged and added to each ride. Am I missing something here? Why aren't riders demanding this? Is there an advantage that I don't know about?


 Yes you are missing something...  Uber of course has the mileage for each fare, but as a business person you need your total miles associated with all your fares for the entire day, whether you have your app on or not. Uber does not have mileage when your app is off. Even if Uber gives you a mileage number, it is likely not the number you want.


----------



## julianashusband

I use Expensify and it works great!


----------



## Bill Feit

I use Quicken 2014 Home and Business--have used for Home for about 10 years and now using for uber also. Daily Vehicle Mileage looks like this. Also keep track of all rides and Uber fee/commission. See below


----------



## TJZ

Hope it is not too late. 

There is one new app is quite awesome to track milage called SherpaShare Driver (search SherpaShare in Apple store)

I tested couple days, it works perfectly and it is free!


----------



## WhiteTIgerDM

Ride companion for andriod. Help track driving in general and driving for uber and lyft.


----------



## Chicago-uber

Pen and paper. Then transfer to excel spreadsheet at home. 

And it doesn't drain battery or use the data on your phone.


----------



## Bill Feit

My post above is from August 2014...I had been driving for 2 whole weeks. I now use SherpaShare iOS app which just became available last week...it is great when used in conjunction with the on line Dashboard. You can keep ALL your expenses, work time, trip time and mileage (auto uploaded if you use the iOS app) in one place. below is screen shot of my actual mileage...note all categories along the top.


----------



## Stephanie619

Chicago-uber said:


> Pen and paper. Then transfer to excel spreadsheet at home.
> 
> And it doesn't drain battery or use the data on your phone.


and what do your headings say?


----------



## SirDavidsr

NicknTulsa said:


> Do you use any type of software to track your daily mileage for tax purposes?
> 
> I use an Android software called *TaxMileage*. It works pretty good for me. I make sure to turn on when I turn on my Uber app. It tracks all the mileage that I put on the car, and also has a web portal for easy download.
> 
> Would be intrested in hearing what others are using. I was at one time using a log book, but it got too cumbersome.


I'm using MileIQ. Awesome!


----------



## Steveo562

With the SherpaShare application, it looks great but worried it may not provide all the information needed for IRS purposes, etc. Does it allow you to track total miles while working for rideshare including miles when you are in search of a rider or going to a surge location? Also for expense tracking purposes I don't see an option to upload a picture of the receipt. QuickBooks Online does this but it's almost $100/yr to use the program. I use TripLog to log miles currently but notice it doesn't work 100% and starts trips late, and doesn't have an accurate # of miles driven but allows me to go and edit the information later and lets me upload receipts for expense purposes but that means I'll need to track miles on pen and paper to make any corrections the app missed. Just trying to figure out the most efficient method that allows me to report my income for quarterly taxes without missing any opportunities for deductions, etc.


----------



## ReviTULize

Steveo562 said:


> With the SherpaShare application, it looks great but worried it may not provide all the information needed for IRS purposes, etc. Does it allow you to track total miles while working for rideshare including miles when you are in search of a rider or going to a surge location? Also for expense tracking purposes I don't see an option to upload a picture of the receipt. QuickBooks Online does this but it's almost $100/yr to use the program. I use TripLog to log miles currently but notice it doesn't work 100% and starts trips late, and doesn't have an accurate # of miles driven but allows me to go and edit the information later and lets me upload receipts for expense purposes but that means I'll need to track miles on pen and paper to make any corrections the app missed. Just trying to figure out the most efficient method that allows me to report my income for quarterly taxes without missing any opportunities for deductions, etc.


IRS doesn't care about details. I use TripLog too. as long as you have a record, it's legit. If you are online...track mileage. If you drive four miles to wash your car...track mileage. If you go get an oil change...track your mileage.
See a trend here?


----------



## LifeBeforeUber

Great stuff here..


----------



## ReviTULize

LifeBeforeUber said:


> Great stuff here..


Nice avatar!! I chuckled


----------



## Steveo562

kalo said:


> I just use a simple spreadsheet stored on google drive.
> View attachment 697


Hey There, your excel sheet has two fee's - one is ubers fee but whats the other?

Thanks!


----------



## Steveo562

ReviTULize said:


> IRS doesn't care about details. I use TripLog too. as long as you have a record, it's legit. If you are online...track mileage. If you drive four miles to wash your car...track mileage. If you go get an oil change...track your mileage.
> See a trend here?


Gotcha! I'm making it more complicated than it really is. I just keep hearing different things from different sources so trying to cover all my basis. On the TripLOG app it says that IRS requires start and end odometer readings so I got confused. Apps like MileIQ only log the miles driven and total but not the start and end odometer readings so didn't know how detailed we needed to get with our records. Thanks for the tips. Much appreciated.


----------



## Millio007

what I do is old fashion way hit ODO button start at zero when you done with uber App or close to home from working Take a picture with your phone of ODO Rinse and repeat when Ubering (Lets see Uncle Sam challenge you in court with photo documents + Geo location most likely on them + Your ODO has the most accurate mileage I would never go by ubers data for the Shift you worked)


----------



## Bill Feit

Steveo562 said:


> With the SherpaShare application, it looks great but worried it may not provide all the information needed for IRS purposes, etc. Does it allow you to track total miles while working for rideshare including miles when you are in search of a rider or going to a surge location? Also for expense tracking purposes I don't see an option to upload a picture of the receipt. QuickBooks Online does this but it's almost $100/yr to use the program. I use TripLog to log miles currently but notice it doesn't work 100% and starts trips late, and doesn't have an accurate # of miles driven but allows me to go and edit the information later and lets me upload receipts for expense purposes but that means I'll need to track miles on pen and paper to make any corrections the app missed. Just trying to figure out the most efficient method that allows me to report my income for quarterly taxes without missing any opportunities for deductions, etc.


If you are using the new Mobile App and have it properly enabled to always on for using your location it should tract EVERY mile and every movement of your car. You then have to categorize each segment of miles as either personal or as business. Any business miles automatically gets uploaded to your dashboard. Here is a screenshot of my last week data: Note, the mileage for yesterday, 5/17, is wrong as I shut off use location after first ride due to a problem with my phone. The second screen shot shows same data after I corrected 5-17 time and miles.









Notice correction to 5/17 below:









I am going to provide your comment/suggestion to founders of Sherpashare and maybe they will be able to add upload capability. Give it a chance. I think you will like it.


----------



## Choochie

SirDavidsr said:


> I'm using MileIQ. Awesome!


Ditto


----------



## Bill Feit

Steveo562 said:


> Gotcha! I'm making it more complicated than it really is. I just keep hearing different things from different sources so trying to cover all my basis. On the TripLOG app it says that IRS requires start and end odometer readings so I got confused. Apps like MileIQ only log the miles driven and total but not the start and end odometer readings so didn't know how detailed we needed to get with our records. Thanks for the tips. Much appreciated.


Even though I use Sherpashare I DO keep a daily activity log on Excel. Below is pic of 5-17 (same day I show sherpashare earlier). Tried to upload the actual Excel file and not allowed:


----------



## Bill Feit

Here is bottom of file showing my odometer, time, etc.


----------



## Buster99

MileIQ is great !! I just started to use it


----------



## Columbia Research

Both SherpaShare and Hurdlr apps will track mileage for tax purposes and are design for TNC work


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver

Columbia Research said:


> Both SherpaShare and Hurdlr apps will track mileage for tax purposes and are design for TNC work





Buster99 said:


> MileIQ is great !! I just started to use it


Yeah, but MileIQ costs money every month 

I wonder about the other two?

Is anything free and pretty good?

Thanks for any info


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver

To be clear..

Of all these (including spreadsheet and just jotting down odometer number at beginning and end of shift):

Which is cheapest & IRS-compliant?
Bonus points for easy
No credit for being technological


----------



## Asherz

You can get QuickBooks Online self employed which can track mileage, calculate quarterly taxes AND pay them if you add in the Intuit TurboTax software. Search google for QuickBooks Self Employed for free trial or to buy
Probably your easiest way to integrate with Uber. You sign up for Self-Employed and during setup it asks to track location and will link up with your cell if you turn on "Location" as it prompts. I am a Quickbooks Pro Advisor as well as an Uber driver so if you need any help please feel free to contact me for assistance or to purchase the software. They have an app for Android as well as iOS. You can also link up your business AND personal transactions with your Bank. The software allows for you to separate business and personal so you can still track both but for tax purposes it will keep business separate. It will let you know your deductions for mileage, expenses, fees, etc.
I have the bundle with TurboTax, costs me $12/month. The bundle lets you export your Schedule C to TurboTax so you can pay your taxes online easily without the headache.


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH

This is some creepy big brother crap but if you use an Android device go to your Google Maps account online and go to the Timeline page you will see everywhere you have been, all the miles, stops, it is amazing, and scary at the same time. I don't even use Google Maps, I use Waze and it still shows up.

Just checked and Timeline is available in the Android Google Maps App also, creepy.


----------

